# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games > Game Online - MMO >  Lợi ích Khi Mua Chung Cư 110 Cầu Giấy Center Point

## ailopdiu

Lợi ích Khi Mua Chung Cư 110 Cầu Giấy Center Point

Hotline 0912 986 686

Quảng Cáo :

Chung Cư Cầu Giấy Center Point - Căn Hộ Chung Cư 110 Cầu Giấy đẳng cấp nhất cửa ngõ phía Tây Thủ đô Hà Nội hứa hẹn sẽ là nơi cư dân có thể trải nghiệm cuộc sống một cách hoàn hảo và trọn vẹn, hưởng nhiều lợi ích hấp dẫn vượt trội hàng đầu.

Các cư dân tương lai sống trong Chung Cư Cầu Giấy Center Point sẽ được trải nghiệm những tiện ích dịch vụ vượt trội hàng đầu bao gồm: trung tâm thương mại, bể bơi bốn mùa, phòng Gym hiện đại, khuôn viên cây xanh, nhà hàng sang trọng, khu vui chơi trẻ em…

Đặc biệt, khi khách hàng mua Chung Cư Cầu Giấy Center Point còn được tận hưởng nhiều lợi ích như :

- Trải nghiệm sống trong một khu căn hộ đẳng cấp với vị trí đắc địa hàng đầu tại Hà Nội.

- Tận hưởng những tiện ích vượt trội hàng đầu.

- Thiết kế căn hộ ấn tượng và đẳng cấp nhất.

- Sở hữu căn hộ vĩnh viễn.

- Mua căn hộ với giá hấp dẫn – giá gốc chủ đầu tư.

- Hỗ trợ vay vốn các ngân hàng với lãi suất thấp nhất.

- Chính sách ưu đãi hấp dẫn + thanh toán linh hoạt.

- Được hỗ trợ tư vấn và lựa chọn căn hộ đúng phong thủy.

Lợi ích khách hàng khi mua Chung Cư Cầu Giấy Center Point phải nói đa dạng và hấp dẫn bậc nhất so với các dự án cùng phần cấp trong khu vực.

Hiện nay, dự án Chung Cư Cầu Giấy Center Point chuẩn bị mở bán chính thức đợt 1 với mức giá cực hấp dẫn chỉ khoảng từ 30 – 33 triệu/m2. Để biết thêm thông tin chi tiết vui lòng liên hệ phòng kinh doanh chủ đầu tư Hacinco.

Hotline 0912 986 686

----------

